# OK, here is Izzy today



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy has changed very little in the last 10 months, she is still very small and slight at 6.5 kilos, so she has put on 0.3 kilos in that time. Her fur has changed in that it is curlier and dryer and more difficult to manage, so I keep it short. At the moment it is about 11/2 inches long and due to be clipped back in 10 days to 1 inch. xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

what a stunner!! :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH Izzy!! you cutie pie!! and you skinny minnie, Lady is now bigger than you...not by much tho. lol 
Thanks for the update Cara!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cara, Izzy is very pretty..


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Cara - I know what you mean about the coat. I wonder if it is with the American crosses? The American Cockers have a thicker coat than the English Cocker. Biscuit's coat is at least 3" long now at 21 weeks and is so thick! - he looks quite tubby but is very slight under all his woolliness! He is having a puppy cut at the weekends so we can at least see his body and will be quicker to dry! I wonder if his adult coat will be like Izzy's? She is certainly very pretty!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

"Big" Izzy is looking very beautiful  "Baby" Izzy is not that much bigger than her


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Izzy is beautiful!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cara what a gorgeous pic .. please could you email it to me .. as I would love to add it to Izzy's changing coat pics ... she just looks so beautiful .. I can also add that her coat has become curlier too


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Izzy is extremely pretty,she has the sweetest little face xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She is very cute!! x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Cara what a gorgeous pic .. please could you email it to me .. as I would love to add it to Izzy's changing coat pics ... she just looks so beautiful .. I can also add that her coat has become curlier too


Hi Jo, can you please PM or email me your email address, I have lost it - sorry. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Doing it now  thank you Cara.... great, I cant wait to have this pic in the changing coat feature


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Izzy has changed very little in the last 10 months, she is still very small and slight at 6.5 kilos, so she has put on 0.3 kilos in that time. Her fur has changed in that it is curlier and dryer and more difficult to manage, so I keep it short. At the moment it is about 11/2 inches long and due to be clipped back in 10 days to 1 inch. xx


Izzy looks lovely Cara :love-eyes: She's a kilo heavier than Maisie and her coat type looks quite similar.  S x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

She is such a delicate little thing - nothing like her half brother, Teddy the horse! I weighed him last week and he is well over 10 kg. Both him and myself are now on a restricted diet. Izzy looks so girly and gorgeous, but there is a resemblance between her and the small horse sitting here at my feet


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Cara.. sorry for hassling you. Izzy is as lovely as ever, Wilfs coat got curlier and drier as he got older. I love the length of Izzys coat and her face is cut lovely....beautiful girl xx


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

She is very 'feminine' looking, no doubting she is a female. Gorgeous girl. xoxox


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a lovely photo and Izzy looks really beautiful!


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh izzy looks absolutely gorgeous! Love her coat and the way her fur has been cut/groomed around her eyes and faces, beautiful.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

What a little stunner😃


Jeanie 😉


----------

